# What do you guys do for cup holders?



## michaelvanle (Jul 9, 2006)

My 93 Maxima doesn't seem to have a cup holder. Just making sure that's normal right?

In that case, what do you guys do for cup holders? I know there are aftermarket cup holders that hug the side of the seats and stuff, but I want to ask you guys (the Maxima owners) what you guys use.


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

The little door under the radio should have a cupholder....


----------



## michaelvanle (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh you mean the lower DIN? I figured... my car came with an aftermarket headunit. The lower DIN is just empty. Oh well.


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

michaelvanle said:


> Oh you mean the lower DIN? I figured... my car came with an aftermarket headunit. The lower DIN is just empty. Oh well.



You might try ebay for a used tray..


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

you can also get the taurus cupholder setup for it.


----------

